# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) مساعدة :  معرفة موديل جهاز سوني لا يعمل

## basharadd

السلام عليكم اخواني ما هو موديل ورقم هذا الجهاز من فضلكم لا يعمل ويحتاج سوفت وير

----------


## غالب ابو عبدو

بانتظار احد الاخوة للاجابة

----------


## Hassan02

سلام عليكم ورحمة لله الطريقة هي :يجب تتوفر عل بوكس setool3 وتعمل identifi والضغط على زر الناقص الصوت بدالك يتم التعرف على نوع الجهاز

----------

